

Finally, Diverse Poop Emojis - lkrubner
http://aboveaverage.com/2015/02/25/finally-diverse-poop-emojis/

======
lkrubner
All joking aside, I believe this would be a hot selling app. I was contacted
by over a dozen friends this morning, who thought this was hilarious and who
wanted to use poop emojis on their phone. That is a lot of pent up customer
demand. I assume my friends are reasonably representative of the whole world,
so I'm thinking there are a lot of people out there who would spend $1 to get
something like this.

